# rogers folly st ives cornwall



## muppet (May 8, 2011)

after reading oldscrotes thread found this one local to me so decided to take a look with the wife
Roger's folly was built on the ramparts of an Iron age fort on the summit of Castle-an-Dinas. The tower was built sometime in the 18th century for a Mr Rogers, a local landowner 
reminded me of a big sand castle





























trig point




then spotted this on the way back
































thanks for looking


----------



## tommo (May 8, 2011)

That is cool and it does look like a big sandcastle lol nice one muppet


----------



## Badoosh (May 8, 2011)

Loving both of these & must take these in when I'm down there next. I love the fact that the cottage is just a shell & within lies remains of a Belfast sink & an Aga. Quality planters! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Foxylady (May 9, 2011)

It does indeed look very sandcastley. Really cute. 
Agree with Badoosh about the stove and sink in the cottage. Nice find.


----------



## highcannons (May 9, 2011)

Nice one! I must go down and have a look at that. It sees to be the thing down here with the old aga's etc. most old cottages I stick my nose into seem to have them in. Thanks for the post..


----------



## eggbox (May 9, 2011)

Love the barren, windswept house. Thought it was abandoned 200 years ago until I saw the sink and range; looks like there were people there up until 60 or 70 years ago, maybe even less.


----------



## Snips86x (May 9, 2011)

What a cute little folly. Love the cottage and the belfast sink and the old wood burner under the chimney. Nice find muppet


----------

